# how everyone up north been doing?



## InlandKid

I've been outta state for a few deer hunting in WV and just got back, hows the ducks been since they came back in guys? I plan on going out tomorrow hoping to fold a few myself.


----------



## silverbullets

We picked off a few mallards, 2 gadwall, a shoveler at mosquito the opener of the split. 2 mallards the next day, birds flying over the middle of the lake that day. Lots of buffies. Managed a wood duck the next weekend, and a ringneck the next day. Wouldn't say there are a lo of birds around where I hunt anymore, but haven't been to mosquito since opener and this storm should push em down hopefully.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## steelhead1

silverbullets said:


> We picked off a few mallards, 2 gadwall, a shoveler at mosquito the opener of the split. 2 mallards the next day, birds flying over the middle of the lake that day. Lots of buffies. Managed a wood duck the next weekend, and a ringneck the next day. Wouldn't say there are a lo of birds around where I hunt anymore, but haven't been to mosquito since opener and this storm should push em down hopefully.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._



Not seeing a lot of birds at skeeter either yet. Hopefully this weekend. I missed last weekend.


----------



## InlandKid

Good to hear, yeah I thought this front last night would help shove a few down for us, we'll see how tomorrow goes the boat is loaded up and ready.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Friday night I saw 5,000+ come south across the big lake. They are coming but everything is freezin up quick!


----------



## ducky152000

We've been doin good for being in the North zone now in 4 hunts we killed 25 ducks and 17 geese ducks have been, mallards,blacks,woodys,redheads and some hoodies. There is more migrators around than I would of ever dreamed about having this time of year as far south as I am.


----------



## ducky152000

Before someone says it yes I no hoodies are not ducks but there just as fun to shoot, and my lab love fried merganser breast!


----------



## InlandKid

Well this morning was a big wash. Got nothing, saw three tundra swans first light, three green heads, and about eighty geese. Too bad I set up in the wrong spot for the geese but I know for next trip now.
Oh I also saw a bald eagle fishing, pretty cool thing to watch.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dopey Fudd

birds around here are VERY decoy shy, and even more call shy! One quack, and afterburners kick in. seeing the average of 12 birds for the last 6 times out. at 3 different locations. I am seeing some buffies. Hoodies have seemed to moved out, here and gone in a couple days. coots still in numbers. shot at a spoonie tuesday, and claimed a red head hen last weekend.

geese seem to respond favorably..but again do not over call.

we really need a push.


----------



## InlandKid

Yeah motion in the spread for ducks, maybe just short feed call and thats it. Tomorrow I'm going out for goose so we'll see if I learned from last time out. Motion in the goose spread good? Like a quiver magnet?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob

flag for geese my boy,even over the water it works.


----------



## InlandKid

I hear ya on that bob, freyed gave me a flag beginning of the season and Thursday it turned a flock of 18 but I had my spread in the wrong spot so they flu by.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead1

Much better weekend at Skeeter.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lots of geese around, ducks seem to be gone, even the coots in the LEMZ (LakeErieMarshZone) Monday took some divers. missed some divers tonight and got into the geese. Numbers seem down?? They south already


----------



## InlandKid

Numbers sure are down from what they were talking, don't think this was the big year like they made it out to be. I'll be out Saturday sitting somewhere rotting again, just can't decide where to go yet.


----------



## silverbullets

Hunted a swamp for an hour this morning. Had about 20 mallards land on the other side, tried to jump them but couldn't get close enough. Saw a couple bigger flocks flying too. They were defecting flight birds.

Anything happening at mosquito. I have the Osama blind this week and next, hoping to try it out


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## InlandKid

Well maybe this cold white stuff will help us. Tomorrow I'll post a picture of my limit to show you guys what you are looking for. Ha maybe in my dreams. Bring on the ice fishing!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Team Pursuit

i was coming home from kelleys island yesterday morning and there was a raft of 5000+ bluebills on the north side of the rt2 bridge


----------



## silverbullets

Went to the same swamp this morning. Didn't see a bird. A little more ice on the water, but still some open.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## InlandKid

Sunny day rot today. Pond was almost all iced over, saw one jet streaming goose.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyZ

Birds finally showed up where I hunt. Cold weater and ducks, what a concept. 

Shot a limit of Mallards in 2 hrs by myself. Could have killed 3 limits. All new birds, all decoyed easy. Never even circled. Swing around and right in. One large flock of 30 birds right in. The others I got came in pairs. killed the greenheads. Like they ve never seen a decoy or flasher b4. Crazy easy. Didn't call at all..


----------



## turkey guy 88

Me and my buddy went out yesterday and shot six mallards. just like jimmy z said a lot of new birds. don't even call much


----------



## Danfc80

Scouted LaDue yesterday (Sunday) and saw about the same birds I have seen all week but they were out and about (coots, geese, local mallards & some unidentifiable divers flying around). Maybe some new birds will be down by Tuesday?


----------



## InlandKid

Good to hear, going out tomorrow to see what I can bag. Weather looks like its going to warm up, not helping our sport much.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111

its getting better up here


----------



## InlandKid

Went out today to West Farmington and tried to jump shoot a flock of geese but couldn't get close enough to take safe shots. Most of my spots were ice, made wrong choice on spot and should have gone to where I knew was open. Saw two groups rafted on ladue not sure what they were too far out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelhead1

Going to give skeeter one last try this weekend. Then I'm done for the year.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

steelhead1 said:


> Going to give skeeter one last try this weekend. Then I'm done for the year.


DONE!!! It's just starting to get good!!!!


----------



## steelhead1

I_Shock_Em said:


> DONE!!! It's just starting to get good!!!!



Be out of state the rest of the season!


----------



## Danfc80

First went to spot that was iced, broke ice and hunted about an hour with no birds. Moved to open water spot and had steady action until noon. Steady action means shooting opportunities every half hour or so. Ice seems to concentrate birds on remaining open water.


----------



## Mushijobah

Been a poor year for me so far. Less birds in my area.


----------

